# Illinois Check in



## vistalord (Sep 12, 2008)

Ok are there any Goats out here From Northern IL- South Suburbs of Chicago.
Central IL??

My Name is John ( GTOLORD / Vistalord) 

2005 GTO
Phantom Black

Patriot Stage 3 Heads,Comp Cam 232/234, .595"/.598, Kooks LT headers1 3/4"x 3", Yank 3200 Stall, Lingenfelter CAI, 57lb Injectors, Stage 2 Manifold and TB Porting, B&M Trans cooler, Drag Bags,


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Where is that from Joliet and Kankakee? What suburbs are around you? I'm from just south of Kankakee, little town called Watseka in Iroquois county, about 25 minutes south of Kankakee. It takes about an hour to get to Lincoln Mall in Matteson, and about 2 hours, maybe a little less, to get to Wrigley Field depending on traffic. I've been in Alabama 6 years now, but come home to visit every chance I get.

We've got real similar setups. What kind of power did you make to the wheels on your dyno tune? I made 455 rwhp and 415 trq with Texas Speed CNC ported LS3 heads with hollow stem valves/titanium retainers, a custom ground Comp cam 228/232, .595 lift, 114+2 LSA, FAST LSXR 102mm LS3 intake manifold, Kooks Signature Series LT's 1 3/4 stepped to 1 7/8 with Kooks catted mids, Borla catback, FAST 46 lbs. injectors fuel rails and rail crossover, TCI Breakaway 2500 stall, Summit Racing SFI harmonic balancer, Grannatelli MAF, & K&N CAI. The only negative I have to say about the whole setup is the fuel economy. I lost 4 mpg going from 18 avg. to 14 avg. Luckily I only live 13 miles from work and take turns driving with my wife in her Z71 so it's not a big deal.


----------



## vistalord (Sep 12, 2008)

dustyminpin said:


> Where is that from Joliet and Kankakee? What suburbs are around you? I'm from just south of Kankakee, little town called Watseka in Iroquois county, about 25 minutes south of Kankakee. It takes about an hour to get to Lincoln Mall in Matteson, and about 2 hours, maybe a little less, to get to Wrigley Field depending on traffic. I've been in Alabama 6 years now, but come home to visit every chance I get.
> 
> We've got real similar setups. What kind of power did you make to the wheels on your dyno tune? I made 455 rwhp and 415 trq with Texas Speed CNC ported LS3 heads with hollow stem valves/titanium retainers, a custom ground Comp cam 228/232, .595 lift, 114+2 LSA, FAST LSXR 102mm LS3 intake manifold, Kooks Signature Series LT's 1 3/4 stepped to 1 7/8 with Kooks catted mids, Borla catback, FAST 46 lbs. injectors fuel rails and rail crossover, TCI Breakaway 2500 stall, Summit Racing SFI harmonic balancer, Grannatelli MAF, & K&N CAI. The only negative I have to say about the whole setup is the fuel economy. I lost 4 mpg going from 18 avg. to 14 avg. Luckily I only live 13 miles from work and take turns driving with my wife in her Z71 so it's not a big deal.


Actually everytime I go to get my Car on the dyno something happends. Tonight I am bring it in but now the Maf is acting up like nuts. And I dont hear my Fuel pump. lol Hey did the MAF make a difference? Oh I am about 35 min north of Lincoln Mall


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I like the MAF, but depends on who you talk to. Some people think it's a waste of money. At $299, I'd like to think that it's at least doing SOMETHING... I asked my tuner about the Grannatelli and he said for milder applications you wouldn't see much of a difference. I guess it just depends on how far you plan on modding your car.


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm from central Illinois, Around the Decatur area, I know there is alot of GTO's around this area, atleast 6-7 at the local track, Not sure how many are members on this site, They seem to be over on the other site LS2gto.com.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Go Blackhawks!


----------



## SirMarco (Nov 5, 2009)

Bling Blang


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

Ker PLUNCK! Its getting pretty lonely down here in Central Illinois, Nothing really going on


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

checking in from kendall county


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

HEY I got a bite!


----------



## vistalord (Sep 12, 2008)

Hahaha I am still on here. Give me shout sometimes people.


----------



## Zdenek2334 (Sep 7, 2010)

Orland Park! 05 IBM


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

i was wondering if we are requiered to pass the emission test on the GTO every 2 years? 

i just purchased the car and found a paper in the car that was tested by the state in 09 and it states next test is in 2011... reason i'm asking is because we do not have the emission test on the vehicles. so what;s this? any idea


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

...the emissions test is when you get the notice so don't worry when it was tested last...it might be 2 years from when you buy it (and register it) but if you don't do the emissions test in your part of the state...you won't have to now...

very fair system for the emissions test, isn't it???...older cars that might pollute more are exempt and most the state is exempt...but newer cars that ALL seem to run clean need to be checked every two years...go figure...:willy:

enjoy your new ride...

Bill


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

thanks for a quick response...i hope i wont have to do it, just waste of money...and yeah i love this car so much even though i have not driven it much yet....


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

I have been away from St Louis area in Illinois(Madison county) for 4 years on plating a car there. I still go back there a lot and rent out are home there.
Any one live there know the laws on emission there. I thought they followed Cook county rules. Is there a cut off for year and no more testing after that year? When I was there it was no test for diesel, historic plates and I think 1974 and before. Has that changed?

It use to be only Madison, St. Clair, and Cook Counties had emissions test in Illinois.


----------



## scrapmaster (Oct 27, 2008)

Plainfield, IL....

06 6Speed... Waiting for the salt and snow to get off the streets. GTO is on the lift in the Garage waiting for spring


----------



## SirMarco (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm still here. 
Redid the cat over the winter.


----------



## OHFOGOAT (Dec 12, 2010)

lynwood, formerly from the roseland in chicago:cheers


----------



## SpicyRed06 (Feb 3, 2010)

Mundelein Il here. About 20 Miles north of Chicago.


----------



## andersonn (Feb 26, 2011)

Shorewood IL here.


----------



## TheRedThing (Nov 2, 2006)

Hainesville, IL here. Just purchased the car 2 days ago. Lovin it!

So are there ever any GTG's or anything in these parts? Meet up at the track or something? If not, we ought to consider it.


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm still here, I'm down around the Decatur area, There is usually about 6-7 of us that meet up at Coles County dragway in Mattoon on friday nights for their street legal fun nights, 10 bucks and make all the passes you want, Get together sounds great to me, Looks like most of you guys are from up around the chicago area, I go to Joliet on occasion to race and the national event there.


----------



## Mcdunn (Mar 20, 2011)

Lake Bluff here, i just got the GTO two days ago!


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Man, that's nowhere from me.


----------



## SirMarco (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey guys stop in and check out
Chicago Holden Connection
We are a Chicagoland based GTO/G8 car club.


----------



## 815goat (Dec 8, 2013)

**

Shorewood/joliet 06 gray gtoarty:


----------



## Squall (Apr 3, 2014)

Out in the Plainfield/Joliet Area


----------



## rottenapple (Sep 3, 2013)

Near Decatur
'06 BOM


----------



## Badkat (Aug 11, 2014)

Plainfield.

Where do all the local GTO owners hangout on the weekends? We should set up a Friday test and tune day at Route 66 Raceway. Race, dont race........doesnt matter. At least we get to hang out with a mob of GTO owners. Just a thought.


----------

